# Camping At Moosehill Lock



## thevanobackers

We will be leaving for Moosehill Lock on Sunday June 22.Just wondering if any of you Outbackers have been there and what you guys think of it.Also is there any food stores close by.


----------



## materialgirl

We are camping there Thurs June 19 and leaving Sunday 22nd. We have been there a couple of times.. It's great and the kids love the pool. They do have a restaurant/snack shop on site which is really convenient with the kids in the pool all day. The staff is also very friendly. I'm not sure how close it is to food stores but it is pretty close to 93 and the area is pretty populated so it can't be too far. Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## thevanobackers

materialgirl said:


> We are camping there Thurs June 19 and leaving Sunday 22nd. We have been there a couple of times.. It's great and the kids love the pool. They do have a restaurant/snack shop on site which is really convenient with the kids in the pool all day. The staff is also very friendly. I'm not sure how close it is to food stores but it is pretty close to 93 and the area is pretty populated so it can't be too far. Hope you have a great trip.


we should be there by 12:00 on sunday. will be in the blue dodge with the outback. not sure what time you guys are leaving.


----------



## skippershe

Hope you all get to connect on the 22nd!

Have a great time


----------



## Doft

It's a small world!

We just booked a site at Moose Hillock for 6/20 through 6/22. 
Looks like a mini rally!!!!
It will be our first visit, but we have heard good things!

We'll be the 23RS with a gold Dodge MegaCab.

As for shopping options, it looks like the closest normal grocery store would be in Plymouth about 20 minutes south on 25. There isn't much to the closer towns. You will go right by a Wal-Mart in Plymouth if you are coming up 93 ad then taking 25 over to Warren.

We should be getting in at 1 to 2 on Friday afternoon.

Looking forward to meeting you folks!

Jim


----------



## materialgirl

Look forward to meeting you as well. We are heading up Thurs evening after work. See you then.


----------



## johnp

We go to Moose Hillock every Memorial Day the pool is the best part. The owners are great. The Walmart is the only game in town at 30 minutes away. Cell phones and tv's are useless. The only internet you can get is in the pool area. Great place and the kids love it.

John


----------



## KampinwitKids

Hey Tony, make sure you let Jim talk you into the Fall rally, sure to be a great time, and you'll have to see "captain jacks outback shack", Jim will explain. Anyway see you at Normandy in November (I think I have the site right next to you, It's # 7, my friend has #9, I think you met him last year). Have a great Weekend all!


----------



## thevanobackers

KampinwitKids said:


> Hey Tony, make sure you let Jim talk you into the Fall rally, sure to be a great time, and you'll have to see "captain jacks outback shack", Jim will explain. Anyway see you at Normandy in November (I think I have the site right next to you, It's # 7, my friend has #9, I think you met him last year). Have a great Weekend all!


hi brain,i will do. we are staying from friday to tuesday in november at normandy farms on site 6.see you there.


----------



## johnp

Site #7 is great. Have fun

John


----------



## egregg57

Did some one say Captain Jacks Outback Shack? I been to that place...bamboo...cold drinks...nice place! Lotsa cops though.....


----------



## Doft

thevanobackers said:


> We are camping there Thurs June 19 and leaving Sunday 22nd. We have been there a couple of times.. It's great and the kids love the pool. They do have a restaurant/snack shop on site which is really convenient with the kids in the pool all day. The staff is also very friendly. I'm not sure how close it is to food stores but it is pretty close to 93 and the area is pretty populated so it can't be too far. Hope you have a great trip.


we should be there by 12:00 on sunday. will be in the blue dodge with the outback. not sure what time you guys are leaving.
[/quote]

We saw your rig in the side of 25 with the flasher on during one of our heavy rains late this morning as we were heading south.

We had a great time and though that the campground was great. The spaces were large and private. The boys loved the pool.
Hope you have a great camping trip.
Hopefully we can actually meet and not just pass in the rain in the future.

Jim


----------



## Doft

materialgirl said:


> Look forward to meeting you as well. We are heading up Thurs evening after work. See you then.


Glad we got to meet you. Sorry we didn't catch back up with you on Saturday.
We had a nice little scenic visit to the ER in Plymouth with a screaming, ear hurting child after our visit to the Flume.
Turned out to be only an ear infection, aggrevated by the elevation/pressure changes.

Hopefully, we'll see you again in the future or at the next NE rally.

Jim


----------

